# d'allò



## Liuma

Hola, ya se que no es sitio apropiado para hacer esta clase de consulta, pero quería saber si algún catalán podría ayudarme con la expresión "D'alló" en ese idioma...podría ser algo como " Entonces"?El contexto es un dialogo entre dos chicas, una dice que los chicos son tontos y explica su teoria y la otra que no està muy de acuerdo dice "D'allò..."
sin más...Gracias y perdonadme la intrusión de idioma!


----------



## ernest_

No es ninguna intrusión, Liuma.
La expresión a la que te refieres se utiliza para cambiar de tema, para introducir un tema nuevo en la conversación. En este momento no se me ocurre como traducirlo al castellano. Literalmente no significa nada.


----------



## Liuma

Moltes gràcies per la teva ajuda, Ernest!
Liuma


----------



## jaume60

La traducció literal al casrellà de l'expressió *alló* es *aquello*.

Amb *d'alló *estic d'acord amb l'explicació donada, per canviar de tema.

Jaume


----------



## betulina

En castellano podría ser "esto...", no?


----------



## Orreaga

Algú sap si té alguna relació amb *d'ailleurs *del francès?


----------



## ampurdan

Orreaga said:


> Algú sap si té alguna relació amb *d'ailleurs *del francès?



Per l'origen, no: El _Petit Robert_ diu que "ailleurs" ve probablement del llatí vulgar "aliore (loco)", que voldria dir "un altre (lloc)". El DCVB recull que segons Coromines "allò" deriva del llatí "illud" (que vol dir precisament "allò"). Ara bé, "d'ailleurs" significa "per cert" i "d'allò" es fa servir en casos on també es podria fer servir "per cert", però més aviat per introduir una petició, em sembla a mi.

"D'allò, que em podries donar un cop de mà?".

La veritat és que jo no ho faig servir, crec, però ho he sentit a les telenovel·les de la tele.


----------



## gvergara

També ajuntaré aquí una altra pregunta que tinc... Un noi estranger parla amb una noia que acaba de conèixer al carrer. Ell diu: "_M'agrada conduir. Però he dormit en un *d'allò d'autopista*, passat Lió. Un Novotel. Quan t'agafa la son..._" Sembla que un _d'allò _fos un hotel, però això em sembla d'allò més estrany . Gràcies,

G.


----------



## Agró

Un *d'allò* és qualsevol objecte, el nom del qual no et ve immediatament al cap.
En aquest cas, una àrea de servei a l'autopista/un hotel.


----------

